# Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq....Part II



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The q is quite clean from the preparation of the Audi Expo here in Washington, and it's actually sunny out again.
A perfect opportunity to snap more shots. 



























































_Modified by Sepp at 6:16 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq....Part II (Sepp)*

Very nice...
Idea--get a view of another Quattro (or a later S car...S2? ur/neu S4/6?) reflected in your car. If you do, I demand hi-res for background!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq....Part II (delta v)*

great idea
I was also thinking more like really, really old school. Like the reflected grille from my '74 100.
It has the vintage type rings.


_Modified by Sepp at 8:31 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq....Part II (Sepp)*

Great looking pics except for that reflection of a MK4


----------

